# Medicare Plus Card



## csxjohn (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone looked into or signed up for this card?

As a Medicare Advantage member I don't see where I would be saving, but it is free, so they say.

http://medicarepluscard.com/getcard?a=facebook&b=medpluscard


----------



## isisdave (Feb 25, 2016)

It's just a discount card, and there are many of those. It has nothing at all to do with Medicare, and anyone can get one.

Basically these things direct you to their list of providers that give "discounts" on vision or hearing services.

If you have Medicare Part D, you're not allowed to get further discounts on prescriptions.

I can't find any reviews, though. And it's free. I'd give a fake phone number, though.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 25, 2016)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2016)

isisdave said:


> It's just a discount card, and there are many of those. It has nothing at all to do with Medicare, and anyone can get one.
> 
> Basically these things direct you to their list of providers that give "discounts" on vision or hearing services.
> 
> ...



Your answer is correct. I have Medicare Part D and I was not allowed any discounts on my Janvaia  prescriptions. It is only $12.00 per pill for a 30 day supply.


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Apr 14, 2017)

This is a marketing arm for some insurance group selling Medicare Supplements, Final Expense, DVH insurance and then giving away discount cards which actually pay agents around 1.00 to a 1.20 each time a discount member uses the discount card.

Part D prescription drug plans and Part C Medicare Advantage Plans are two totally different things. Part D is a stand alone for drugs while the member is still in traditional Medicare. Medicare Advantage, known as Part C, plans provide their members with coverage that is considered atleast equal to what is offered in traditional Medicare(Part A, PartB and Part D). However, Medicare Advantage plans can be and are often restricted by networks and geograhic locations. With MA plans the member will have a Maximum Out of Pocket which resets on Jan 1 of each year, a per day charge for hospitalization ($395 for days 1-4), will have co-pays and co-insurance up to the MOOP, and may have drug and hospital deductibles. Normally, MA plans will include some "additional" benefits DVH, otc discounts, silver sneakers etc.. It is rare that I see a MA plan on the individual market worth having. Through an employer or union, maybe.

Every Medicare eligible individual has Part A(we paid into while working). If you have paid in enough quarters, then you will be offered Part B(which has a premium $134, for those turning 65 in 2017 and this does not include any IRMA adjustments, which can also effect you Part D or MA premium). Around three months out from your 65th B-day you will receive your Medicare ID card in the mail, if you are already drawing social security. If you are not already drawing Social Security, you need to contact Medicare and notify them that you are not drawing ss as of yet and need your Medicare card(should be done 3-6 months before your 65th B-Day). Also, if you are not receiving ss you will have to pay the monthly charge to ss $134, once you start receiving ss it will be auto withheld from your ss before it is deposited into your account.

Medicare Supplement Insurance is in addition to Medicare. A member will have the following Part A, Part B, Part D and a Medicare Supplement. With this you virtually have walk away insurance that is not limited to networks, or geographic regions. Some plans will pay for emergency travel back into the US if injured outside of the US. The most popular plans sold are Plan F, Plan G, and Plan N. Plan F being the most comprehensive all Medicare approved deductibles and co-insurance is covered member has no out of pocket expense for physician or hospitalization. Plan G is identical to plan F except Plan G does not cover the annual Part B deductible(2017 is $183) Plan G is normally 30-40 less monthly than Plan F and historically Plan G has seen lower annual rate increases, Plan G normally is more valuable than Plan F considering all factors. Also, beginning January 1, 2020 no new Plan F's or HDF's can be sold, so the risk pool will be limited by members who are getting older, expect greater annual increases. Plan N, does not cover the part B deductible (2017 is $183), member pays a $20 PCP co-pay, $50 specialist co-pay and Plan N does not cover what is known as Medicare Excess charges. Medicare Supplements are standardized so any company's Plan F, Plan G, Plan N has no additional benefits than any other company's Plan F, Plan G, Plan N. This is, in most circumstances, buy the letter plan you want at the lowest premium available. In just about every state except FLA AARP has the highest priced plan for Members at any age. Normally, you can find a plan 80-90 less monthly than AARP, so unless you just want to give an insurance company close to $1000 do not buy an AARP Medicare Supplement.

No health questions are asked, in some cases 6 months prior to your 65th B-day month up to 6 months after. If you did not start Part B at age 65 then your no health questions asked for Medicare Supplement Insurance is up to 6 months after your Part B effective date. Anyone can change Medicare Supplements at anytime during the year. The annual election period does not matter when it comes to Medicare Supplements. AEP restricts the enrolling and changing of plans Part D prescription drugs and Part C Medicare Advantage plans only.

Self plug, I am licensed in 46 states. Medicare, under age 65 healthcare, and small group(up to 300 members)... if anyone has questions or needs help specifically with Medicare, please message me.


----------



## Roseann Stone (Apr 2, 2018)

csxjohn said:


> Has anyone looked into or signed up for this card?
> 
> As a Medicare Advantage member I don't see where I would be saving, but it is free, so they say.
> 
> http://medicarepluscard.com/getcard?a=facebook&b=medpluscard


They are selling MediCare insurance. They're E-Tele-Quote in Brooksville, Florida 34604. The woman I spoke with reluctantly gave me this info. It's a solicitation.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2018)

isisdave said:


> If you have Medicare Part D, you're not allowed to get *further* discounts on prescriptions.



The key word is "further".  You may not be able to parlay discounts but if a discount card or using GoodRX or something similar gets you a lower price than your Plan D, go ahead and use it.  I have...

George


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 2, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Your answer is correct. I have Medicare Part D and I was not allowed any discounts on my Janvaia  prescriptions. It is only $12.00 per pill for a 30 day supply.


I think you meant Januvia.  I think it costs close to $500 for 30-supply.  Looks like you are paying 75 percent of the full cost.  I know Aetna Medicare Advantage covers 90 percent of the cost.  Have you looked at other insurance options?


----------

